# How long do I need my bands?



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Ok so I'm pretty sure my draw length is the measurement from where my hand is when I'm holding my slingshot to where my anchor point is (I.E. cheek) . I may be wrong not sure. So, by that calculation my draw length is around 31 inches. So how long do I need my bands to be and from where to where?


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

I cut my bands 8". I have the same draw length.

You could also check out this TBG calculator as reference.

http://www.slingshotchannel.com/band_calc.html


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Thank u Steve! I appreciate u taking time to help me buddy. Doug


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Im no expert but ive read where the formula is divide 4 into draw length and others say divide 5 into same. Depends how much stretch you want to put into them re:how long you want then to last vs. power. I always cut mine at 7" from tie at pouch to the closet to me point of fork and i have 32" draw.

I just shoot for fun(targets mostly) so i think for me 1/2" is not real important. If i can get my tubes to do 200fps with 5/8 marbles or 3/8 steel im happy. Thats how my friend sets his up usually with the 1745 tubes and he chronys around 180 to 200 with same ammo. Flat bands setup that way would be a tad higher fps. Probably 20 fps faster.

You could start at 8" as DaveSteve and shorten them down 1/2" at a time i guess to experiment.


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

i cut mine 10inch long , so after tying on the pouch and wrapping on forks i'm left with about 8inch .


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

eggy22 said:


> i cut mine 10inch long , so after tying on the pouch and wrapping on forks i'm left with about 8inch .


im curious, haw are you losing 2" ? thats a lot, i only lose around 3/4" on avg.


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

Imperial said:


> eggy22 said:
> 
> 
> > i cut mine 10inch long , so after tying on the pouch and wrapping on forks i'm left with about 8inch .
> ...


Hi pal

i'm probably a bit on the plus side there !

i pull approx 3/4 through the pouch and about 5/8isn for tying on the forks.

so about 1.3/8 i'm losing .


----------



## LostMarbles (May 31, 2013)

I've gotten really good life and power from 5 & 5 (stretch & taper) on Jorge's TBG calculator posted above. At a 32" draw it's 8.66" long bands, 1.46" width at fork tapering to .83" at the pouch. This is for 9.5mm (3/8") steel ammo. I've averaged 1000+ shots with these before a tear at the pouch occurs and they blast cans to bits at 10m. Also, a smaller overall band width of 1.2" fork to .75" pouch isn't bad either and cuts the draw weight down without loosing much power/speed with 3/8" steel.


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Thank u men for being so helpful. I really appreciate y'all


----------



## HarryBee (Jun 29, 2013)

Its too easy to think that there is a right length { written in stone } for a 31 " draw but this is not so; it depends on the rubber, your strength and how important 'power' or comfort are to you. My advice, for what its worth, is to cut them so that you feel comfortable with the draw {leave a little extra band length for adjustment}, thats what I now do; I'm doing this for fun after all ! Harry.


----------

